# First post do I might as well make it a silly question.



## Smoltenbrey (Nov 26, 2016)

My map showed an icon a tent with a little flag on top. Can't make sense of what it means. Never saw it on the "old version". The locations on the map don't seem to have any significance. Ant help?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Tents denote temporary events of interest where they may be a heightened demand. A concert. A festival. Something with a crowd.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Tap on the icon and you'll see what it represents.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Soon,We will all be living in Uber tents


----------



## Smoltenbrey (Nov 26, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Tents denote temporary events of interest where they may be a heightened demand. A concert. A festival. Something with a crowd.


Thanks. Not sure what prompted it that was part of my confusion. It was in the middle of nowhere but. Who knows. Thanks.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Smoltenbrey said:


> Thanks. Not sure what prompted it that was part of my confusion. It was in the middle of nowhere but. Who knows. Thanks.


Hmm.

As mentioned above, if you tap it, it should reveal the name of the specific event.

Sorry for my confusion. I thought you meant what the tent represented in general.


----------



## Smoltenbrey (Nov 26, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Hmm.
> 
> As mentioned above, if you tap it, it should reveal the name of the specific event.
> 
> Sorry for my confusion. I thought you meant what the tent represented in general.


Thanks for the responces. All the tapping in the world doesn't seem to bring up the event. A glitch?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Tapping it used to show the event info. Now for some reason it doesn't seems to be since the new driver app


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

My driver app stopped responding to the tap on an icon for a while. Working ok now.


----------



## Matthew5-9 (Jul 11, 2017)

It just showed up on mine as well. Tapped it and says can't connect to uber servers.


----------

